# Lovemate l/s and Tres Cher l/g



## BlahWah (Sep 14, 2006)

These swatches are for those who are lamenting about not finding Lovemate l/s - hopefully you can get your hands on Tres Cher!  Especially for Nyx and danabanayna. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























For the swatches, Tres Cher is in the middle and Lovemate is on the outer.


----------

